# CS5 edit help-remove sun glare in portrait



## anpalmer (Jan 21, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to edit and fix the sun glare on this boys hair in CS5?  I just started using photoshop about 2 months ago and have learned some of the basics but still have a long ways to go.. any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Nick - APprofessionalphotography's Photos


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 21, 2012)

clone from another photo.  You should have another similar photo with the hair not lit like that right?


----------



## anpalmer (Jan 21, 2012)

I do have a few other photos, but his head isn't turned the exact same way.  I only took 4 photos, and then his brother scratched his face and we rescheduled the photoshoot. Since then his dog has passed away. Just trying to save this photo for them. I have tried cloning a bit but the hairs don't seem to run the right way from other photos I have? Perhaps I am doing something wrong? or is it because his head is tilted in the other photos?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2012)

Perhaps there's enough in the other three shots altogether to clone into this one.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a quick go at it with the patch and clone tool. Not the best of edits but it gives you an idea of what can be done if someone spent some time on it...


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2012)

I worked on it but the image is to under exposed (1.25 stops) compared to the blown portion on the top of his head.

That blown portion is also adding to much light to the top parts of his forehead turning them a sickly gray tone.

Of course that bright portion on top of his head was visible in the viewfinder before the shutter was released.

Visit http://tv.adobe.com/product/photoshop/ and look at tutorials on Cloning, the Clone Source panel, and the Healing tool.

Also visit SmugMug | How to get pleasing skin tone


----------



## Bossy (Jan 22, 2012)

Use your lasso tool on the other head, then just use the arrow to rotate the direction.


----------

